# Bonobo-WARNING **: Bonobo must be initialized before use



## tim-m89 (Aug 17, 2013)

I am getting pretty damn sick of the message that happens from every GTK tool that is run from a terminal.

```
tim-desktop% gvim /usr/ports/UPDATING 

(gvim:48016): Bonobo-WARNING **: Bonobo must be initialized before use
tim-desktop%
```

The source of the message is in libbonobo/bonobo/bonobo-object.c:


```
...
static void
bonobo_object_class_init (BonoboObjectClass *klass)
{
	GObjectClass *object_class = (GObjectClass *) klass;

	/* Ensure that the signature checking is going to work */
	g_assert (sizeof (POA_Bonobo_Unknown) == sizeof (gpointer) * 2);
	g_assert (sizeof (BonoboObjectHeader) * 2 == sizeof (BonoboObject));

	if (G_UNLIKELY (!bonobo_is_initialized()) )
		g_warning ("Bonobo must be initialized before use");
...
```

G_UNLIKELY my ass. I was wondering if perhaps a particular configuration thing on FreeBSD causes it to show or anyone can help here before I try the GNOME developers. 

Thanks.


----------

